# Husky Fridge incubator



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

I know this has been covered many times but there seems to be various different ways shown. So..... after doing a little bit of research and I think I have all I need to get going, will this work.

1. Husky Stella fridge (would have prefered a budweiser one) haha
2. 11x11 heat mat on fridge floor.
3. PC fan on roof of fridge. (Can I fix this directly to the roof or does air need to pass on both sides of the fan?)
4. Shelf in the middle with pulse stat probe and thermometer probe attatched. 
5. All cables exit through drilled holes in side of fridge which are then filled with aquarium sealent.

Hopefully that is all I need to get me going ready for next year.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve got a stella one ( my prefered choice the guinness ones were out of my price range, lol )

i just have a heatmat on the floor ( have left all the gubbins intact incase i ever get a tortoise and need it for hibernation purposes so it will go back to a fridge ) the probes/wires are going through the same holes as the fridge cables at the back.

havnt got a fan in there and it hatches leos and corns fine. 
can get 16 takeaway tubs on the shelf


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`ve got a stella one ( my prefered choice the guinness ones were out of my price range, lol )
> 
> i just have a heatmat on the floor ( have left all the gubbins intact incase i ever get a tortoise and need it for hibernation purposes so it will go back to a fridge ) the probes/wires are going through the same holes as the fridge cables at the back.
> 
> ...


Sweet. So I good to go. What size heat mat do you have in there? Also do you have any pics to hand?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure what size heatmat, it dosnt fit though and bends up the sides a bit, but it was an old one i found at the back of the wardrode :blush:

i have stuck the thermostat probe to the side of the fridge a few inches above the shelf.
and have the thermometer probe inside one of the incubation tubs so i get the temp inside the tub and dont have to open the door.

think you would need the fan if it was a bigger fridge like the drinks ones? these are only diddy and it seems to work fine without.

:2thumb:


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> not sure what size heatmat, it dosnt fit though and bends up the sides a bit, but it was an old one i found at the back of the wardrode :blush:
> 
> i have stuck the thermostat probe to the side of the fridge a few inches above the shelf.
> and have the thermometer probe inside one of the incubation tubs so i get the temp inside the tub and dont have to open the door.
> ...


Do you have the thermometer probe inside a tub with eggs in or do you keep an egg free tub just for temp readings? 

Do you push the thermometer probe into the substrate or lay it on top of? 

Thanks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its inside one with the eggs in, just laying on top of the perlite.
have eggs buried half way in the perlite so they dont get rolled by any hatchlings.


----------



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> its inside one with the eggs in, just laying on top of the perlite.
> have eggs buried half way in the perlite so they dont get rolled by any hatchlings.


Thanks for your help. I wont be putting it into action until next season so I have time to make sure its all working properly. :2thumb:


----------

